# Need Palm Springs Help



## suzanne (Jul 13, 2012)

We want to do a winter Christmas vacation for 2013. I saw an article on Palm Springs and the Tram to top of Mountain. It looked like a nice place for winter trip. DH says he doesn't think there will be enough for us to do there in winter time as we don't ski. He loves dogsledding which we have done twice in Jackson Hole, WY. We also did winter snow coach into Yellowstone. Has anyone been to Palm Springs in the winter that could give us info on things to do besides skiing? Things like ice skating, sleigh rides, etc.

Suzanne


----------



## DAman (Jul 13, 2012)

*Things to do  Palm Springs Winter*

Sit out by the pool.  Golf.

Go to the Palm Springs Air Museum and the Living Desert.

Sit out by the pool.  Golf.

Sit out by the pool some more. Golf some more.

The weather will be mild in Palm Springs in the winter.  The average high will be around 70 degrees.  This is desert.  

At the top of the tram there will be snow.  I have hiked from downtown Palm Springs to the top of the tram but in December there will be too much snow. It's a tough 6-7 hour hike.

You could go to Joshua Tree Park easily.  LA and Orange County are 2 hours away.

I love Palm Springs in the winter but there are not a lot of winter sports activities nearby.  Lake Tahoe is the place for that.

I love the Marriott Desert Springs too.  Full disclosure-I own at DSV II(Platinum-Winter).


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 13, 2012)

Golf - Yes
Tennis - Yes
Sunbathing - Yes

The top of the Tramway is 8500 above Palm Springs and can get snow in the winter, they offer cross country ski rentals

Snow skiing is absolutely the last activity that comes to mind when thinking of Palm Springs/Palm Desert

http://wikitravel.org/en/Palm_Springs

http://wikitravel.org/en/Palm_Desert

http://wikitravel.org/en/Rancho_Mirage

http://wikitravel.org/en/La_Quinta


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2012)

No matter where you go, there's always plenty of things to do. It just depends on what your idea of fun activities might be. 

As mentioned, winter sports does NOT come to mind when staying in Palm Springs. This is low desert and it's going to be warm. The Tramway is nice but I'm thinking it's not as you imagine. It's more a tourist ride to the top of a mountain with a restaurant and some hills for tubing. There was still snow up there when we visited last March but not enough to be excited about.

We spent time in Joshua Tree National Park. There is rock climbing and hiking available there. Probably some other activities but I didn't really check it out that closely.

The museums have been mentioned. 

There are several nature tours that can be taken. We took a half day tour of the desert and San Andreas fault that we both found interesting. 

There are shows, golf, casino's and shopping. 

You can take a day trip down to the Salten Sea (sp?)

I have a photo album from the Palm Springs/Palm Desert vacation which includes pics from Joshua Tree National Park, The Palm Springs Aerial Tramway, Downtown Palm Desert and the Desert Advantures Tour. I can't speak for other timeshares but Marriott had a very nice informational session for guests where vendors came out to explain what they had to offer. It was time well spent for us. 

This is the link to our photo album if you're interested.  http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...s-and/22163216_pqkTDN#!i=1769765320&k=5NMGpGg


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out Idyllwild, which is about an hour's drive from Palm Springs straight up the same mountain that the tram goes to.  They've got some winter activities and a local told me that they got four feet of snow last winter.

http://www.ehow.com/list_7443740_winter-activities-idyllwild_-california.html


----------



## suzanne (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Sounds like we will need to look elsewhere for winter snow vacation.

Suzanne


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 13, 2012)

South Lake Tahoe


----------



## DAman (Jul 13, 2012)

Squaw Valley- North Lake Tahoe might be a place to research.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 13, 2012)

Wouldn't non skiers get a little bored ? at Squaw ?


----------



## suzanne (Jul 13, 2012)

Also looking at Montana, Park City or back to Jackson Hole maybe. They all seem to have lots to do besides ski.

Suzanne


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2012)

suzanne said:


> Thanks everyone. Sounds like we will need to look elsewhere for winter snow vacation.
> 
> Suzanne



I would agree. Palm Desert/Palm Springs would not be my choice if you're wanting a winter snow vacation. We chose Palm Desert/Palm Springs as a winter vacation to get away from the cold and snow. It's a warm/sunny location in the middle of winter.


----------



## DAman (Jul 13, 2012)

Squaw has ice skating and sleigh rides.  Snowmobiling, snowshoeing, dogsledding, and snow tubing are also in the Squaw rec area. Gaming nearby as well.  Plenty to do if you don't ski.


----------



## BevL (Jul 13, 2012)

It's definitely not a winter/snow experience.  People go there in the winter to get AWAY from snow, not embrace it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 13, 2012)

*Palm Springs in the winter*

I agree with all of the other posters that Palm Springs is really not for snow skiing in the winter.

It COULD be a base for driving up to Big Bear which offers downhill and cross country skiing.  IIRC, it is about an hour drive, but check Mapquest.com to be sure.  Mamoth is further and is bigger...

Palm Springs in the winter will have daytime temps in the 60's, 70's and if you're lucky low 80's.  Hard to do much skiing in that weather.

When you're in PS., try going to the Thursday night street fair in Downtown PS.  Also, the College of the Desert Swap meet (Sat and Sun mornings) is active and worth going to.

Joshua tree national park is delightful.  

Indian Canyons are worth hiking.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 14, 2012)

We want a snow vacation because we live in SE Florida where its always hot. Cold for a week or two sounds wonderful right now. Its 92 degrees already and its only 11:00 AM.

Suzanne


----------

